# Which Graphics Card For My Motherboard?



## Bhavesh (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey,

I'm currently operating a system with a rather ancient ASUS A7v333 Motherboard.

I currently have an Nvidia GeForce 4 ti-4400 128mb graphics card installed.

What I would like to know is what is the maximum memory (best) graphics card that I can get considering the motherboard I have at the moment?

I'm seeing Nvidia proccessors and Radeon's, everyone says to stick with Nvidia is this true? 

I would love a 512mb card, but if my motherboard can't take it then I'll settle for a 256mb, but the question is what's the best that I can get with my motherboard? 

What do I have to look for to insure compatibility for my motherboard?

I appreciate any help you guys can give me,

cheers.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

seems to e AGP x4, first off you need to make sure your PSU is up to snuff on handeling the new video card.

some graphics cards you might want to consider are th 6600GT AGP, 9800 Pro AGP ,x1600Pro AGP , 6800XT AGP and the best would be the 7800GS.

you also want to consider your budget and ow much you really want to invest in this ancient rig (mobo date is 2002 ) the cpu will be your bottle neck if you go anywhere over a geforce 6 or a 9800 pro.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Also what do you intend on using your machine for, gaming, video editing, music or just office use. A new PSU would be a very good idea as stated int he last post espeically if you decide on one of the newer more powerful cards. Heres a few PSU's that should give you a nice power boost:

A good budget card would be:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814103159

That will play doom3 and counter-strike source on medium no problem what so ever. I had a standard 9600SE and that played battlefield 2 fairly well whilst this one has better core speed.

Fairly priced and good performance:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102074

This one is very well priced and will offer great performance, playing alot of games on high.

I might add though using AGP 4x not 8x will decrease the performance of your card. So a motherboard upgrade would probably be next on the agenda in your upgrade list to get the most out of your hardware.


----------



## bat21 (Sep 29, 2006)

The difference between 4x and 8x AGP paths are extremely minimal. Depending on your processor -- if it's at least running at 2.0-2.2 Ghz (XP3000-3200 speeds) I would consider a 7600GT AGP but _no more_ than that as anything exceeding that will bottleneck your processor. A 7600GS or X1600 Pro AGP would be a perfect fit more than likely which would be better than a 9600XT for sure and also have the SM3 path which the 9600XT doesn't have.


----------



## Bhavesh (Sep 13, 2006)

Many thanks for the good replies guys. Just so you know my PC is used as an all rounder, for both work nd play, but when I play, I play hard in the form of Flight simulation, so I am an intense gamer.

Just on a sidenote, the graphics card I'm currently using (128mb GeForce 4 
ti4400) comes with the Nvidia control panel on my desktop. I've noticed that under the 'Performance & Quality Settings' I have options to alter the 'Antialiasing' and 'Anisotropic' settings. 

Under the Antialiasing part I have the following options to selcect:

-Application controlled
-Off (no antialiasing)
-2x
-2xQ
-4x
-4XS (Direct 3D only)

Under the Anisotropic part I have the following to select:

-Apllication controlled
-2x
-4x
-8x

Question is what settings would you guys recommend? Are there any impacts on choosing the highest one's or will it just be making the most out of my existing card?

Thanks again...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The best card you can get would be the X1950Pro. But depending on what CPU you have, getting a really high end card might not be worth it. It may be better to get something like the 7600GT AGP.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814161068
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2743727&Tab=0&NoMapp=0

With the settings, putting them at 4x will look nicer, but it will decrease the FPS you get in games, so you should only do it if you are getting enough FPS so that it looks good.


----------



## bat21 (Sep 29, 2006)

^ I agree with above. Additionally, the AGP X1950 Pro 512MB seems to be a VERY power hungry card (FYI) requiring a staggering 35+ 'solid' +12V rail. I say staggering because competing cards are not nearly as power hungry as this beast apparently is. Hardocp and a few other forums have a dedicated thread on PC's not booting up or recognizing the card every time until a better powered PSU is used (quality too) whereas with a single nVIDA based 7950GT is much more economical with power, and the 7600GT even more so. It would really bottleneck a socket A setup anyway -- you would need at least a A643000+ or > to get really good benefit. 7600GT would be ideal in your case.


----------



## shauny b (Aug 3, 2011)

hi can anyone help me in whitch graphics card recommended..my motherboard is MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD MS-7060 an my processor is intel celeron 2.8ghz my pc is old my graphics card is  NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 an runs slow with some games i wish to play


----------

